# Piranha Permit



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok does anyone have any idea about getting a permit to own piranhas? (Georgia) Is it a permit that only aquariums, zoo, etc. can have? I have already made some phone calls but I am having trouble getting answers/calls back.... Damn I just want some caribe...thanks for ANY input guys!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SeedlessOne Posted Today, 11:25 AM
> Ok does anyone have any idea about getting a permit to own piranhas? (Georgia) Is it a permit that only aquariums, zoo, etc. can have? I have already made some phone calls but I am having trouble getting answers/calls back.... Damn I just want some caribe...thanks for ANY input guys!


You won't qualify as a hobbyist.

http://opefe.com/state_stat_prohibit.html


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
Sorry for my stupid words but i must tell you that here in germany is all allowed.








But the second side of the medal is that you can`t buy here more then natteries.








And all other serras are so expensive and rare that you had to spare all your money for a long time to buy one really small fish. 
I hope you understand my irony


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > SeedlessOne Posted Today, 11:25 AM
> > Ok does anyone have any idea about getting a permit to own piranhas? (Georgia) Is it a permit that only aquariums, zoo, etc. can have? I have already made some phone calls but I am having trouble getting answers/calls back.... Damn I just want some caribe...thanks for ANY input guys!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I figured as much. Looks like ill be making a trip to TN, for my caribe. I love my 3 RBP but I am really interested in caribe.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Try Georgia.gov or google state of georgia. Then go to Department of Environmental Protection or Dept of Fish and Wildlife. Do a word search for piranha permit.

I found out Arizona issues permits also.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I found out Arizona issues permits also.


Good luck with that.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

WILD ANIMAL LICENSE: ($236, Georgia Wildlife Resources Division, Permit Office). [7] This
license is required to possess, import, transport, transfer, sell or purchase any wild animal including exotic fish
species. No license is needed for exotic fish (see exceptions below) if they are held in containers for holding fish
from which no water is discharged, except during periodic cleaning, and which discharged water is passed through a
filtering system capable of removing all fish and fish eggs and is disposed of only in a septic tank permitted by the
county or in a waste water treatment system permitted by the Environmental Protection Division. Exotic fish are all
fish species not native to Georgia. However, rainbow trout, brown trout, common carp, goldfish, and fathead
minnow are examples of non-native fish that are not considered exotic fish for regulatory purposes. A wild animal
license is always needed to possess banded tetra (Astyanax faciatus); piranhas (all species including the Genera
Serrasalmus, Serrasalmo, Pygocentrus, Taddyella, Rooseveltiella, and Pygopristis); grass carp (Ctenopharyngodon
idella, see exception below); silver carp (Hypophthal-michthys molitrix); bighead carp (Aristichthys nobilis); airbreathing
catfishes (all species of the Family Clariidae); parasitic catfishes (all species of the Genera Vandellia
(candiru) and Urinophilus); giant walking catfishes (all species of the Genus Heteropneustes); snakeheads (all
species of the Genera Ophicephalus and Channa); and fresh water stingray (all species of the Family
Potamotrygonidae). Licenses are individually conditioned to ensure that the requirements of the Game and Fish
Code are met. No permit is required for persons buying triploid grass carp from wild animal dealers licensed by
Georgia to sell grass carp if the buyer retains the bill of sale as proof, and the grass carp are stocked into a private
pond.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

MrX said:


> Hi
> Sorry for my stupid words but i must tell you that here in germany is all allowed.:rasp:
> But the second side of the medal is that you can`t buy here more then natteries.
> 
> ...


well you can just have to find a suppler near you well i know there are many and have them ship to you it will alot cheaper! than gettin from a lfs!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks for posting the reg, however, I already saw that. My point addresses INDIVIDUAL OWNERSHIP LICENSING, not licensed pet dealers, which the law addresses. That is the fine line on how the law is read. What I suggest is contacting Fish and Game and see what law states on individual licensing.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

does that statement above franks last post mean that Genus Pristobrycon is exempt from goverenment legislation?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> odyssey Posted Today, 02:03 PM
> does that statement above franks last post mean that Genus Pristobrycon is exempt from goverenment legislation?


What it means is the statute is poorly written with outdated sci names. So yes, legally speaking if you were busted for having Pristobrycon species, the State would have trouble prosecuting you. They would have to go back and look at the "INTENT" of the law that prohibit piranhas. In general view, they wish to prohibit species dangerous to man. If that is the intent, then Pristobrycon would not qualify (incl, Serrasalmus and Pygopristis), only Pygocentrus. If the "INTENT" is to prohibit species as a nuisance species (being released by hobbyists), then they could in theory justify prohibiting Pristobrycon.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > odyssey Posted Today, 02:03 PM
> > does that statement above franks last post mean that Genus Pristobrycon is exempt from goverenment legislation?
> 
> 
> What it means is the statute is poorly written with outdated sci names. So yes, legally speaking if you were busted for having Pristobrycon species, the State would have trouble prosecuting you. They would have to go back and look at the "INTENT" of the law that prohibit piranhas. In general view, they wish to prohibit species dangerous to man. If that is the intent, then Pristobrycon would not qualify (incl, Serrasalmus and Pygopristis), only Pygocentrus. If the "INTENT" is to prohibit species as a nuisance species (being released by hobbyists), then they could in theory justify prohibiting Pristobrycon.


thanks for clearing that up frank.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

hastatus said:


> Thanks for posting the reg, however, I already saw that. My point addresses INDIVIDUAL OWNERSHIP LICENSING, not licensed pet dealers, which the law addresses. That is the fine line on how the law is read. What I suggest is contacting Fish and Game and see what law states on individual licensing.


I like Arizona's permit rules. What makes it different from other States is that you can get a permit if you plan on having the fish for photography purposes which opens the field to almost anyone. That puts AZ on my places to live list.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I like Arizona's permit rules. What makes it different from other States is that *you can get a permit if you plan on having the fish for photography purposes which opens the field to almost anyone.* That puts AZ on my places to live list.


That's not how I read the restricted wildlife rules. But if you have a permit under those guidelines then it seems the rule has no teeth (no pun intended). When I have some time, I'll contact the Arizona people and see what they say regarding permits.....like yours.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Got this email from from Georgia:



> Dear Mr. Magallanes,
> 
> Yes that is correct. Only properly licensed dealers and exhibitors may possess piranhas. Individual hobbyists holding them as pets would be completely prohibited.
> 
> ...


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

WHATS THE BIG DEAL ANWAY DONT LET PEOPLE KNOW YOU HAVE THEM DONT PUT THAT INFORMATION ON DISPLAY FOR PEOPLE TO KNOW ITS NOT LIKE YOU GOING TO HAVE COPS HANGING AROUND RIGHT AND EVEN THEN THEY PROBABLY WOULDNT KNOW THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN PIRANHA AND PACUS IM MEAN HOW COULD ANYONE FOUND OUT TO THE POINT YOU WOULD GET IN TROUBLE


----------

